# GWT + JSON + ? + MySQL



## Ironzwerg (21. Jan 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich versuche mich frisch an GWT.
Da ich leider nur einen Apache WebServer habe, kann ich leider kein GWT RPC verwenden, da dafür Tomcat oder Jetty notwendig ist.
Daher muss ich JSON verwenden, wovon ich natürlich keine Ahnung habe.

Mein Plan ist es mit GWT über JSON Daten aus eine MySQL Datenbank zu holen.
Jetzt habe nur Beispiele mit PHP dazwischen und SQL-Statements gefunden.
Ich möchte aber keine manuellen Statements absetzen, sondern sowas wie Hibernate verwenden.

Wie kann ich also von JSON auf die Datenbank zugreifen ohne ein Statement absetzen zu müssen.
Gibt es sowas wie Hibernate für JSON?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


Gruß

Ironzwerg


----------



## Noctarius (21. Jan 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du dich Stück für Stück erstmal einzeln mit den Frameworks auseinandersetzen. Du versuchst glaub ich etwas viel auf einmal


----------



## Ironzwerg (22. Jan 2011)

Hehe, genau das habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Mir wäre es so ganz lieb, wenn ich den ultimativen Tipp bekommen würde, was genau ich am sinnvollsten verwenden sollte und dann hätte ich mich Schritt für Schritt eingearbeitet.
So kann es sein, dass ich mich in Dinge einarbeite, die ich gar nicht benötige und verliere somit Zeit.


----------



## Bierhumpen (23. Jan 2011)

JSON ist ein Dateiformat...


----------



## ARadauer (23. Jan 2011)

> Da ich leider nur einen Apache WebServer habe, kann ich leider kein GWT RPC verwenden, da dafür Tomcat oder Jetty notwendig ist.


ja dann b leibt dir sowieso nur php... 
hibernate.. ist java und dafür braucht du einen server der java kann.. zb tomcat..


----------



## Ironzwerg (24. Jan 2011)

Das habe ich schon befürchtet, daher hätte ich ja gerne gewusst, ob es sowas wie Hibernate für PHP gibt.


----------



## ARadauer (24. Jan 2011)

da würd ich in einem php Forum fragen ;-)


----------



## Stroker89 (24. Jan 2011)

Was hindert dich daran Tomcat zu verwenden?


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (24. Jan 2011)

Was ich dir in diesem Fall vorschlage ist cakephp.

Du hast die Datenbank und kannst dir daraus recht einfach und weitgehend eine REST Schnittstelle generieren lassen die auch json zurückgibt. CRUD sollte damit recht einfach gehen.

DB-Schema anlegen, mit cakephp(scaffolding) einen Restlayer drüberbügeln lassen und per GWT drauf zugreifen.


----------



## Ironzwerg (24. Jan 2011)

Stroker89 hat gesagt.:


> Was hindert dich daran Tomcat zu verwenden?



Ich habe nur einen Online Webserver, auf dem ich meine Anwendung deloyen möchte, da man auch von außen zugreifen soll, ohne dass ein Rechner 24/7 am Laufen ist.


----------



## ARadauer (24. Jan 2011)

gibt auch server die java unterstützen ;-)


----------



## Ironzwerg (24. Jan 2011)

Hättest du mal einen Link?
Funktioniert dann auch GWT RPC darauf?
Wie schon gesagt, ich arbeite mich ein


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (24. Jan 2011)

Google App Engine

Deploying to Google App Engine - Google Web Toolkit - Google Code

Da ist dann zwar keine MySQL-DB dabei aber dafür ein Datastore der auf den ersten Blick auch JDO und JPA kann.


----------

